# Glo: Fancy new Bible software



## David (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anybody heard of, or tried Glo? I first came across it in an online Christian book shop. It appears to be an unusual combination of Bible software, an encyclopedia, and an interface you'd expect to see from Apple.

It's features are more or less as follows:

KJV translation
NIV translation
More translations to come
2,382 High resolution photos
7,500 Encyclopedia articles
463 Virtual reality tours
3.5+ hours of HD video
689 Works of art
147 maps
Windows only right now
Mac support coming in 2010
Web support coming in 2010
Mobile support coming in 2010
Single user license allows you to install on up to three computers

It does look very nice, and I'd love to try it, but at $80 AUD, it's not something I want to dive right into. There is evidently a sample version that has been mailed around to certain individuals, but is not available to the public, although the developers encourage people to share it.

Anyway, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

ESword has more translations, more resources, and is cheaper unless you want to add a batch of modern translations.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks pretty, but perhaps a bit weak on the actual study side of things (commentaries, Greek, Hebrew, Lexicons, etc). I'll stick with Xiphos in Ubuntu. What a program!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 23, 2009)

David said:


> Has anybody heard of, or tried Glo? I first came across it in an online Christian book shop. It appears to be an unusual combination of Bible software, an encyclopedia, and an interface you'd expect to see from Apple.
> 
> It's features are more or less as follows:
> 
> ...



David, it is much like a high octane version of the old Illumina program. It excells in graphics, videos, and the like. It would not be the program you would want for "study" of the Bible. It would represent fun eye candy to play with for a diversion.


----------

